# House training thread



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, I would be really interested to hear the stories of our senior cockapoo owners and their house training stories and also how current puppy owners are getting on.
Our progress with Buzz is pretty slow, when we take him out and point to his place and say 'wee wee' he goes on demand, however he's no where near asking to go out or taking himself out. We are yet to have a dry crate either. I'm sure I shouldn't worry it's been a particularly bad day today with runny poo in bedroom and after having made sure he had wee'd plenty before I went out crate was soaking. We watch him very closely for signs and are doing all the things suggested I'm just worried we are missing something. Thanks


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I never looked for signs, I prefer a proactive approach. I used to take Dylan out every hour and get him to wee on command. That way he rarely went inside the house as there wasn't anything left, so he got used to always going outside. I still do that every night before we go to sleep. Nightimes were harder, as I have never used a crate and we are open-plan downstairs, so he used to find a quiet place to wee and poo every night. He only stopped when I decided to let him sleep in our bedroom instead of downstairs, and then he was completely clean day and night. Don't worry about Buzz - they all get there pretty soon, but just try to take the initiative and take him out regularly.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

All sounds normal to me .
Buddy still has accidents in the house but because weather is nice the door is always open hence why he hasnt had many,he never barks to go out think that happens when their older?

Hes dry in his crate but i just have his vetbed in there so theres no where for him to go so maybe this stops him doing it??


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

teresa was buzz reared as a baby in a home or outside, my babies are reared inside the home and i find that by the time they leave as long as newspaper is put down in the new owners home in say 2 seperate places they always we and poo on it , i always say also dont feed after 6pm just a small amount of water up till they go to bed then cover the cage with a blanket it makes it all dark and cosy and they USUALLY drift of to sleep i have brilliant feed back from my new babies owners saying it works he will get better though i love his name i might steal it !!! romeo xx


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

I think today has been one of those days, he seems to have been generally very hyper and although we take him out proactively, today even after doing a wee he comes in and within 10 mins squats again.
I'm going to start feeding earlier from tomorrow. Until today we have fed him later after his tea time walk as his appetite was very low and so he only real ate well after a good run but I tried NI tonight and he ate the lot in seconds which was loverly to see


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh please don't start me on toilet training! 

The lovely Daisy is mainly great but she still has the odd wee inside. At six months old she was not toilet trained so we have had to start from scratch but she has made great improvements. Everything was indoors for the first two days and then we got better at looking for the signs. The problem is just when I think we are getting there we we have a terrible day again. I know it will get better, we just have to keep at it but I long for the day when she stands at the back door asking to go out instead of me constantly watching her and thinking about how long it is since her last wee/poo!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Teresa

The thing I was most worried about before we got a puppy was house training. We were lucky that our breeder had already crate trained the litter and they had free run of the garden with the older dogs so had a head start on doing wees + poos outside. Also she told us to use the word 'quickly' when Biscuit did a wee in the garden which we carried on.

We felt that we were always leaping up and taking her outside initially. We always went with her to say 'quickly' if she did a wee and the back door is kept shut unless we are outside with her. We took her out after sleep, after play, after a drink, after food, after training, at least once an hour. She will now wee on command in the garden and gets a treat as a reward. We have had a couple of wees in the house, usually after exciting play when we haven't got outside fast enough! There are no signs that she needs a wee, no sniffing, just squats so we have to be on the ball 

She has never soiled her crate and we just have vetbed in there on the advice of the breeder as this is what she was used to. We wake her up and take her out for a wee just before we go to bed at about 11.30pm and she's dry until the morning when she must have her paws crossed as she's out the back door like a rocket when we let her out of the crate 

It is hard work and we've never spent so much time in the back garden, but it will click for Buzz - he's only a baby. Maybe you could start using a word for when he's doing a wee outside so you can build up to him performing on command? It will get better, but it is exhausting! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Teresa said:


> I think today has been one of those days, he seems to have been generally very hyper and although we take him out proactively, today even after doing a wee he comes in and within 10 mins squats again.
> I'm going to start feeding earlier from tomorrow. Until today we have fed him later after his tea time walk as his appetite was very low and so he only real ate well after a good run but I tried NI tonight and he ate the lot in seconds which was loverly to see


Daisy does that aswell. You spend ages in the garden waiting patiently, come inside and within minutes there is a puddle!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Teresa said:


> I think today has been one of those days, he seems to have been generally very hyper and although we take him out proactively, today even after doing a wee he comes in and within 10 mins squats again.
> I'm going to start feeding earlier from tomorrow. Until today we have fed him later after his tea time walk as his appetite was very low and so he only real ate well after a good run but I tried NI tonight and he ate the lot in seconds which was loverly to see


Hi Teresa ... its great when they enjoy their food so that's good Buzz loved his NI. You will probably find he doesn't have runny poos any more if he's on NI now ... which can only help with the toilet training.

I think its early days still, so don't expect too much too soon ... he will get it before long. Bess has some successes and some accidents too .... but I'm sure it will "click" soon. Its nice we can all compare notes.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I did much the same as Helen and took Betty out regularly. I still tend to do this in that if for instance i'm working at home and she's gone out to the toilet at 7am and then i plane to walk her about 12.30, i'll often pop her outside mid morning. However, if she wants to go she goes to sit by the front door. At night if Betty ever needs to go out she gets on the bed and jumps all over me and then goes to the bedroom door. This doesn't happen often but is usually if she has a bit of a dodgy tummy but i'm glad she lets me know.

It does take time with the house training but being consistant is key and i found taking her out regularly meant she learned to wait to go as she knew i would take her out soon.

Good luck!!! x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Theresa,
Izzy seems to have clicked with poos - she'll sit by the door, but doesn't bark or scratch so I have to be vigilant. 
When she first came home, I took her out, like Helen, every hour, and she learnt to wee on command. I still take her out regularly, and keep an eye out, but "signs" for wee are so hard to read aren't they? She sniffs about all the time! I have been leaving the back door open and sometimes she goes out by herself and has a wee, sometimes she just does it indoors, sometimes right by the open door! I've been putting a puppy pad down by the door when I go out over the past few days (I've been leaving her out the crate with Phoebe) and she wets on the rug by the front door....
Izzy's been dry from night 3, with one exception. It is still early days, and Buzz is younger than Izzy, you're not doing anything "wrong", don't worry. The hardest thing I find is not reacting to the indoor wee.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Teresa said:


> I think today has been one of those days, he seems to have been generally very hyper and although we take him out proactively, today even after doing a wee he comes in and within 10 mins squats again.
> I'm going to start feeding earlier from tomorrow. Until today we have fed him later after his tea time walk as his appetite was very low and so he only real ate well after a good run but I tried NI tonight and he ate the lot in seconds which was loverly to see


Teresa Buddy seemed hyper to me until i started making sure he had more sleep in the day (with kids running around all day it was hard)
He was just like a naughty toddler when they are tired,i now make sure he has a long nap in the afternoon and no one is allowed in the lounge it seems to help dx


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks all, I think your right Donna about the day sleep, what with the kids off school he doesnt get much chance to. They are all out today and he has slept at my feet and been a really good boy. I think with the distractions of hectic kids it is totally my fault when he has an accident. Patience and consistencey I know will help us get there 
On the NI note OMG he was jumping around to have it this morning he was soo excited, first time he has been like that about food in the 2 weeks he has been home, was so over joyed...


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

With Dexie we were really lucky, she clicked very quickly. We were also in smaller house so could keep an eye on her easier. In the bigger house we can lose track of where Oscar is. He needs a bit of encouragement to take himself out, and he hasn't asked yet. 

He's dry at night and we get one, maybe two accidents a day.


When we go out if it's going to be a longish day I have fashioned a nappy for him which he wears quite happily.. no bother.








Only joking!! lol


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Apparently you can buy puppy nappies - my daughter thought Izzy should have some (along with various items of clothing )


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

House training is harder when its raining quite hard outside ......Bess is doing wees on newspaper in the kitchen at the moment (neither of us is too keen on being in the garden in the pouring rain!).

I've always put her out regularly too as its so hard to spot when they want to wee.

Also, I've noticed puppies this age don't do wees/poos on a walk - so need putting in the garden straight after getting home from walking. I remember this from when Maisie was small ....its easier when they outgrow this.

Does anyone else find the same?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy has started to wee when we're out for any length of time now


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Luna did a wee and a poo whilst out on her walk today. She really needs a lot of encouragement to go out in the rain though. Today she just looked at me as if to say "what, you want me to go out in that?!". Also makes taking her out to do her wees much more difficult. Rain rain go away and let our pups go out and play!!!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

We are lucky he always does wee's and poo's on walks  he does the little bit here and there, marking I guess? He also sometimes does the humping action on the kids, is that normal this early


----------

